# 66 lemans



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

i have a 66 lemans with a 326 ho engine

i am having trouble finding a carburator for it all the books show only a 2brl
mine has a 4 brl because it is a ho engine.


can anyone help me figure out what carb should go on it

hollly or edlebrock 

i have plenty of room between carb and hood to go with hi rise manifold


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

wallacefan said:


> i have a 66 lemans with a 326 ho engine
> 
> i am having trouble finding a carburator for it all the books show only a 2brl
> mine has a 4 brl because it is a ho engine.
> ...


The original carb was a carter AFB the part number may be 4035S, I found a rebuilt AFB for my 66 from a Carb restoration company.


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

i dont care if its stock just want it to run great
i am not doing a restoration i am restomoding the car
do you know what cfm it is?


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

i have an original and complete ( wr ) 326 motor


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

it was a 600 cfm carter,,i have an 800 cfm edelbrock it works great


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

go with the edelbrock rpm manifold and the edelbrock 700 cfm carb.


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

the only reason i put on the 800 carb is because i reworked the heads to fit 194 intake valves instead of 192s and my motor is a 389 30 over,roller rockers,edel.rpm cam,intake,and carb.,it kicks


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

i have a 326 not sure if 800 or even 700 is too much carb

the engine is stock just buying time until i can afford to build my stroker


does anyone have a 326 ho?

how is it?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've encountered them. Great engines. You need to run around a 600CFM carter AFB or the Edelbrock's listed above. I would run a stock '65-'66 4bbl manifold, if you can find one!!
Jeff


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

it has a 66 326 ho manifold on it

why would you use that over an aftermarket

and can i use a 700 cfm or 800 cfm
iwuld think these will be too much


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could use as big as you wanted but once you get too big without a motor that can use it, then you're just throwing gas away with crappy millage. You could get by with a smaller one, a 500 or 600 cfm would prolly be great. I'd do an electric choke Durashine unit from Edelbrock.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The stock manifold and a 600cfm AFB were engineered for YOUR engine by ENGINEERS. It just plain works well, and is reliable and fairly efficient. A 700-800cfm 4bbl on a stock 326 is too much carb and will net you boggy off the line performance, poor mileage, etc. I have found over the years that in most cases, the factory stuff works pretty well, and is very reliable. Use your stock manifold, and buy a rebuilt AFB or a new Edelbrock 500-650CFM (under $300), and your 326 should run very well.
Jeff


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

geeteeohguy said:


> The stock manifold and a 600cfm AFB were engineered for YOUR engine by ENGINEERS. It just plain works well, and is reliable and fairly efficient. A 700-800cfm 4bbl on a stock 326 is too much carb and will net you boggy off the line performance, poor mileage, etc. I have found over the years that in most cases, the factory stuff works pretty well, and is very reliable. Use your stock manifold, and buy a rebuilt AFB or a new Edelbrock 500-650CFM (under $300), and your 326 should run very well.
> Jeff


:agree

Especially if you are running 095 heads, the only way I would go with a larger carb would be if I had 094 heads and a larger cam.


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

it has the 095 heads i though those were the desiable heads


----------



## Scott Gelande (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a 326 with a 600 edelbrock and an electric choke, runs great. I bought an AFB had it rebuildt and could never get it to idle out, so I gave up and bought the edelbrock. Very easy to set up.


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

what car do you have it in?



how quick does it run


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

wallacefan said:


> it has the 095 heads i though those were the desiable heads



095 326 heads have 1.88 intake valves 1.60 exhaust valves and have a CR of 9.2:1

094 326 HO heads have 1.92 intake valves 1.66 exhaust valves and have a CR of 10.5:1, pretty much the same specs as 093 GTO heads except the GTO has a CR of 10.75:1


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

i was led to believe the 095 were better

326 250 hp 094 1.88/1.60 8.6 cr 
326 285 hp 095 1.88/1.60 10.5 cr 

Pontiac Heads


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a few websites that have the same below information. I also checked my shop manual but could not find part numbers for the heads.

Pontiac V8 Cyl Head Info

It is possible that your information is correct, I found another site with with your information.

Cylinder Heads


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

i'm stumped then not sure what to think

thought i had a 10.5:1 comp engine


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe your information is correct, sorry about the mis-information.


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

i found this also

are you sure mine is right how do you know?

i eventually wanna change the engine but for know i want the best i can get

094 62 1966 326 2-BBL 1.92/1.66 
095 62 1966 326 HO 1.92/1.66


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

A few of the web sites appear the information was transposed to an Excel spreadsheet, the information on the link that you posted and the Wallace Racing site look authentic. I suppose someone made a mistake and it was copied to other sites.


----------

